# Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben am Wochenende ziemlich geschuftet und unseren 1. Teich gebastelt. Eingebuddelt haben wir eine Teichwanne (455 l). 
Wir haben diesen Teich erweitert mit einer Sumpfzone und zwar im Anschluss an die bereits vorhandene Sumpfzone des Teichbeckens (Vlies, Folie, Ufermatte). 
Im hinteren Bereich des Beckens haben wir zwei Pflanztaschen befestigt und auch bereits bepflanzt. 
Als Substrat im Teich haben wir ein Lehm-Sandgemisch eingebracht und einige Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt (__ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut & Co). 
Die Sumpfzone haben wir mit Mutterboden versehen. 

Nach dem Befüllen ist uns gleich der erste gravierende Fehler aufgefallen, den wir leider baulich nicht mehr ändern können (zumindest fällt uns da nichts ein). Der Übergang Sumpfzone Fertigteich in Sumpfzonenbereich, den wir noch hinzugebaut haben ist zwar durch einen leichten Wulst versperrt. Aber sobald das Wasser höher steigt, schwemmt uns Muttererde in den Teich 

Die Saugsperre in dem Sumpfbereich haben wir wie folgt gebaut:
Folie hinten nach oben gezogen, Sand drunter, einen Wulst geformt und dann die Folie mit einem Stein beschwert. Problem: Das sieht nicht gut aus, weil man die Folie sieht. Ganz zu schweigen davon, haben wir hier keinen UV-Schutz auf Dauer. Neue Idee ist, dass ich eine Beetumfassung (Metall, wie sonst überall bei uns Garten) eingrabe, die Folie hinten hochziehe und diese dann mit einem Sandstein gegen diese Beeteinfassung presse. Sinnvoll und machbar ? Was meint Ihr ?

Im hinteren Bereich fehlen uns bei den Teichtaschen noch die Saugsperren. Hier wollen wir auch zwei kleine Sumpfzonen basteln, aber wir hatten keine Folie mehr. Muss also noch nachgerüstet werden. Hier zieht es natürlich derzeit ordentlich Wasser aus dem Teich. Auch die Bepflanzung ist noch nicht so, wie es sein soll. Ganz zu schweigen fehlt uns noch Deko. Aber das kommt ganz am Ende. Jetzt geht es mir zunächst mal um die grundlegenden Dinge:

1. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das Problem "zu niedriger Wulst und damit Einschwemmen von Nährstoffen"umgehen kann ? Eventuell Substrat tauschen im Sumpfbereich, dass wenn was eingeschwemmt wird, es zumindest kein Humus ist ? Aber was nehme ich dann für den Sumpfbereich ?

2. Ist die Saugsperre im Sumpfbereich so ok bzw. wie kann man das noch eleganter lösen ?

3. Den Wulst Fertigteich-Sumpfzone zum eigentlichen Teich sieht nicht so prickelnd aus. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das noch aufhübschen könnte ?


Wir haben die Pflanzen ohne Körbe gesetzt. Im Sumpferbereich des Fertigbeckens scheint mir das aber nicht ganz optimal, weil dieser Bereich nicht ganz so tief und auch immer sehr nass ist, die Pflanzen also etwas hochkommen. Mehr Sand kann ich hier nicht einbringen, da dieser eh in den Teich gespült wird, weil dieser Bereich ja kleine Zugänge zum Teich haben. 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Nur nicht denjenigen, den Teich wieder rauszunehmen und mit Folie zu arbeiten. Ich weiß, da hätte man diese Probleme vermutlich nicht. ABer wir haben uns jetzt nunmal für die Variante entschieden und möchten jetzt versuchen, das Beste daraus zu machen, sprich Schwachstellen weitestgehend auszubessern, wo möglich.

Ich hänge mal zwei Bilder von unserer Baustelle an.


----------



## Zacky (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo.

Was ist denn aus dem Projekt hier geworden?


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Nichts ! Ist zu steil an der hinteren Seite gewesen und da hätte die Folie zu starke Falten geschlagen. Mehr Platz konnten wir aber auch nicht einplanen. Wir hatten uns deshalb am Ende für das Fertigteichbecken entschieden, das wir ja bereits letztes Jahr gekauft hatten.


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate,

mal davon ab, dass ich den Teich da viel größer gebaut hätte...(man baut ja sowieso mindestens drei Teiche )...

Wenn Du die Ufermatte so da hinten liegen lässt, saugt sie Dir den Teich leer.
Deine Kapillarsperre kann man auf dem Foto nicht sehen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Folie unter den Steinen flach ausläuft. Und damit hast Du keine Kapillarsperre. Jede Falte ist ein potentieller Sauger...die Folienkante sollte nach oben stehen. Das kannst Du entweder mit einer zweiten Steinreihe lösen oder Du machst des innerhalb der Steinreihe und füllst noch etwas Substrat auf.

Es ist auf dem Foto nicht zu erkennen - warum ist der Teich nicht voll? Oder ist er schief eingebaut und die hintere Kante liegt höher?


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo,

klar, hinten fehlen die Saugsperren. Wie gesagt, da kommt noch was (Sumpfzonen mit Folie). 

Kapillarsperre:
Irgendwie schein ich hier auf dem Schlauch zu stehen. Derzeit sieht man ja leider die blanke Folie, nämlich den Wulst. Also wäre meine weitere Variante durchaus möglich: Folie nach oben und dann mit Stein gegen Beeteinfassung pressen, sodass die Folie nicht wieder nach dem Wulst nach unten in den Boden geht. Richtig ?

Warum der Teich nicht voll ist ?
1. fehlende Saugsperre hinten
2. Wenn ich ihn vollfülle trägt es mir dem Humus in den Teich hinein. Das würde ich gerne vermeiden. Deshalb ja auch meine Frage zu eventuellen Ideen, wie man das besser machen kann. 

Eingebaut ist er mit Wasserwaage. Das passt also durchaus.


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

achso .. und wenn der Teich ganz gefüllt ist, dann wird ja auch die Sumpfzone des Fertigteichbeckens geflutet. Und da habe ich die Problematik mit dem leichten Aufschwimmen der Pflanzen. Mehr Sand geht da nicht rein, weil das in den Teich reingeflutet wird.


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate,

wenn es Dir den Humus in den Teich trägt, dann liegt er zu tief. Beim nächsten Regen kannst Du das nicht mehr steuern!

Hier noch mal ein Link zur Saugsperre https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/45525&d=1184317998 (Bild von Thias).


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Nö .... Ich rede vom Humus/Substrat in meiner angelegten Sumpfzone. Ich schrieb in meinem 1. Beitrag ja, dass der Wulst Fertigteich zu dieser angelegten Sumpfzone zu niedrig ist, somit schwabbt der Teich an dieser Stelle, in den SUmpfbereoch hinein. Und zwar nur an einer kleinen Stelle in der Mitte. Das liegt daran, dass das Fertigbecken an dieser Stelle einen Konstruktionsfehler hat. Der Wulst ist nicht rundum auf der gleichen Höhe. Verstehst Du was ich meine ? Wenn der Teich zu niedrig wäre, dann würde ich an der ganzen Uferlinie zum Sumpfbereoch hin das Problem haben. Aber das ist nicht der Fall. Und nur an dieser einzigen Stelle (sind vieleicht 20 cm kann der Teich nicht tiefer sitzen. Dazu ist das Becken zu steif.
Hätten wir das vorher gesehen, hätten wir versucht diese Stelle irgendwie höher zu bekommen (durch Auflegen von irgendwas). Aber uns ist das leider erst zum Schluss aufgefallen :-(.


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Das mit de Saugsperre am Sumpfbereich werde ich heute Abend mal so basteln. Das ist wohl das kleinere Problem.

Danke hierfür !


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Zur Verdeutlichung der Problemstelle ein Bild.
Genau da wo der rote Kringel ist, ist die Problemstelle, wo Humus in den Teich geschwemmt wird, wenn das Wasser eine bestimmte Höhe erreicht. Wie gesagt, Teich ist waagerecht eingebaut und auch nicht zu tief gesetzt. Der Rest passt ja.
Über diesen Wulst geht übrigns eine Ufermatte.


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate,

aha  ist manchmal nicht so einfach mit dem Kapieren...

Leg doch an der Stelle ein zweites (und drittes) Stückchen Ufermatte drüber, um den Wulst da zu erhöhen.


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*



Autsch .. wenn das wirklich funktioniert ... dann ist das ja easy und es kann noch was gerettet werden. Manchmal denkt man über tausend Ecken. 
Das teste ich heute Abend auch. 
Also, zwei Problemzonen unter Umständen entschärft. Ich melde mich wieder, um zu berichten, ob das so funktioniert.

Noch eine (dumme) Frage:
In der Zone davor (Bild) ist ja die Fertig-Sumpfzone. Wie ich ja schrieb, ist die nicht so tief, weshalb die Pflanzen hier etwas aufschwimmen bzw. der Sand immer wieder etwas weggespült wird. Wie könnte man das lösen ? Nur durch Pflanztöpfe und die etwas beschweren ? Oder löst sich das Problem von alleine, wenn die Pflanzen erst mal angewachsen sind ?


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Wenn die Pflanzen erst einmal wuchern, ist das vorbei. Du könntest mit ein paar Steinchen abdecken, aber die werden später gerne von Fadenalgen besiedelt, ausserdem sammelt sich der Schmodder dazwischen.


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

ok .. dann lass ich das lieber so wie es ist und harre der Dinge, die da kommen. 
Danke Christine !


----------



## KomaX (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate,

hast du in der Sumpfzone des Fertigteichs ausschliesslich Sand? Und das bis zum Rand?
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es dir das mit Sicherheit wegschwemmt.
Ich habe bei meinem Mini die "Sumpfzone" mit Sandkies-Gemisch gefüllt und dann mit Zierkies aufgefüllt. Die Pflanzen fühlen sich pudelwohl und wuchern regelrecht! 

Gruß
Dän

Edit: Und (Faden) Algen hab ich fast gar keine!


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Ja, ausschließlich Sand. Den gleichen wie auch am Teichboden, allerdings ohne Lehmanteil. 
Ursprünglich hatte ich den bis zum Rand. Aber wie Du richtig schreibst, den hat es mir jetzt weggespült. Bei jedem Fluten, wird es weniger, bis unter die Ablaufnase des Beckens.

Bei Kies dachte ich immer, sollte man aufpassen, eben wegen der Algenbildung. Deshalb sind wir auf Sand ausgewichen.


----------



## KomaX (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hm, also ich habe mich gegen (reinen) Sand entschieden, denn ein etwas kräftiger Regenguss und der ganze Sand verteilt sich im kompletten Teich!
Darum der Kies darüber. Probleme mit Algen habe ich (bisher) gar keine. (Klar ab und zu ist da schon ein Faden, aber den zieh ich einfach raus)
Zudem genug Pflanzen und meine __ Schnecken erledigen den Rest.


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Dän, 

Dein Teich ist viel zu jung, Du kannst in Sachen Fadenalgen noch gar nicht mitreden 

Beate, hat Deine Sumpfzone im Wulst zur Tiefenzone so eine unsinnge Ablaufnase? Steck da auch ein Stück Ufermatte oder Folie davor, so dass die zu ist. (Ich weiß nicht, wer diesen Quatsch erfunden hat, die braucht kein Mensch...)


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

ja Christiane, genau solche Nasen gibt es -wenn ich es jetzt richtig im Kopf habe- gleich 2 x. Den Sinn und Zweck hab ich auch nicht verstanden. Ich kann das probieren, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das dauerhaft auch hält


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Doch, tut es. Nimm besser ein Stück Folie, dass 20 cm breiter ist als die __ Nase und so hoch, dass Du es unter das Substrat stecken kannst, so dass der Sand auf dem Stück liegt und es rechts und links von der Nase gegen den Wulst drückt. Dann hält das auch. (Woher ich das weiß? Ich habe auch mit einer solchen Wanne angefangen...)


----------



## Ikulas (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Deshalb hast Du wohl auch so einfache Tricks drauf. Ich wußte doch, dass ich hier Hilfe finde. Supi ..., auch das mache ich so. 

Also, ich denke, jetzt bin ich erst mal ein Stück weiter. Danke Euch und vor allem Dir Christine.

Dennoch, auch wenn ich mich sicher an den Teich in Zukunft ergötzen und meine Freude haben werden. Nochmals diese Schinderei, dazu habe ich wohl erst mal keine Lust. 
Aber Ihr hattet schon recht: Mit Folie hat man solche Probleme nicht. Aber nu ist es so und ich denke, das wird auch noch so werden, dass es nach was ausschaut.


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate,

guck mal: das Teichbecken 

 und der links der angestoppelte Folienteil


----------



## Ikulas (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Christine,

das sieht schön aus. Sehe ich richtig, dass Du auch eine kritische Stelle im Folienbereich mit Steinen aufgestockt hast ?
Ich habe die kritische Stelle bei mir jetzt mit einem Stück Ufermatte erhöht und das geht ganz gut so. Die Nasen habe ich mit Folie dicht gemacht, sodass kein Sand mehr in die Tiefzone geschwemmt wird. Außerdem habe ich den Randbereich jetzt noch überarbeitet. Habe die Metalleinfassung (Beeteinfassung, die wir auch an einigen anderen Beeten haben) von einem Beet einfach um die Folien-Sumpfzone herum erweitert und die Folie nach oben gezogen und hinter der EInfassung versteckt. Davor ein paar Steine etc. und schon sieht es besser aus. ich denke, wenn das erst mal alles zugewachsen ist, sieht man da nichts mehr. 
An einer Stelle ist uns die Folie etwas knapp geworden. Aber zum hochklappen reicht es gerade noch so.

Ich werde die Tage dann wieder Bilder machen und reinstellen.

Jetzt fehlen noch die beiden Saugsperren hinten. Man glaubt gar nicht, wie wieviel und vor allem schnell diese beiden Pflanztaschen das Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen. Da kann man fast zuschauen.


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate,

ja - unser Becken war von vornherein schief - man konnte es nicht grade einbauen. 
An der einen Stelle ist der Überlauf vom Folienteil gewesen. 
Auf dem rechten Bild vorne rechts.
Den hatte ich statt mit Ufermatte mit Steinfolie überbrückt. 
Die ist zwar sauteuer und die Steinchen rubbeln mit der Zeit ab, aber so konnte ich den Überlauf schmaler machen, weil ich rechts und links noch Steine mit Innotec draufgeklebt habe. So wirkte der Folienteil im Grund ähnlich wie ein Bachlauf, weil die Pumpe im Becken stand und der Auslauf im Folienteil hinten links, dem höchstgelegenen Teil.


----------



## Ikulas (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

sieht in jedem Fall sehr hübsch aus .


----------



## Ikulas (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo,

inzwischen sind wir wieder ein Stück weiter. Wir haben hinten die beiden Sumpfzonen eingerichtet, damit uns die beiden Pflanztaschen nicht permanent Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen. Ich war erstaunt, wieviel Wasser, vor allem die hintere (zum Zaun hin, siehe Bilder im 1. Beitrag) Tasche rausgesaugt hat. Das liegt wohl auch daran, dass wir an dieser Stelle ein leichtes Gefälle zum Zaun hin haben. Allerdings läuft der Teich NICHT über.

Jetzt sind noch Feinarbeiten zu machen und die sind recht arbeitsintensiv und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt noch nicht, wie ich was machen soll.

1. Im hinteren Sumpfbereich (zum Zaun hin) steht regelerecht das Wasser im Sumpfbereich. Humus ist bereits in beiden Bereichen drinne und ich denke auch genug. Gefahr, dass dieser Bereich in den Teich schwabbt besteht nicht. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ich begeistert sein soll, dass da dermaßen das Wasser drinne steht. Das macht mir nämlich auch die Erstellung der Kapillarsperre nicht einfach. Denn ich möchte ungern Folie sehen. Vermutlich muss ich hier mit viel Steinen arbeiten. 

2. Wasserspiegel Sumpfbereich und Teich müssen ja identisch sein. Logisch ! Problem ist aber jetzt, dass ich es nicht schaffe, den Teich so voll zu füllen, dass permament der Wulst vom Sumpfereich/Fertigbecken (da wo reiner Sand drinne ist) unter Wasser ist. Baufehler ????

3. Was würdet Ihr in den hinteren Bereich pflanzen ? Welche Pflanzen wachsen hoch, blühen schön und ertragen das permante Stehen im Wasser. Ich dachte an __ Schwertlilien und __ Rohrkolben ?

4. Leider habe ich am Teichrand nach wie vor an wenigen Stellen noch das blanke Becken. Ich denke zwar, dass, wenn die Pflanzen erst mal wuchern, das meiste nicht mehr sichtbar ist (oder??), aber was könnte man noch tun, um diese Bereich zu kaschieren. Nur Steine und Holz oder gibt es noch andere Varianten ?

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar und auch offen.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo Beate,



Ikulas schrieb:


> 2. Wasserspiegel Sumpfbereich und Teich müssen ja identisch sein. Logisch ! Problem ist aber jetzt, dass ich es nicht schaffe, den Teich so voll zu füllen, dass permament der Wulst vom Sumpfereich/Fertigbecken (da wo reiner Sand drinne ist) unter Wasser ist.



das kann nur bedeuten, das Du im Aussenbereich - also in einer Deiner Sumpfzonen entweder eine Kante hast, die tiefer liegt oder eine Kapillare.
Mit fällt grade auf bei den Fotos, hast Du die Folie der Sumpzonen nicht ins Becken reinlappen?

Wie wäre es mit neuen Fotos?

Edit: Hier ist noch einmal die Anleitung von NG, wie man die Sumpfzone richtig ansetzt. 
http://www.naturagart.com/teichufer...ight=YToxOntpOjA7czoxMToidGVpY2hzY2hhbGUiO30=


----------



## Ikulas (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Christine,

Bilder muss ich erst noch machen, die folgen noch.

Was meinst Du mit Kante im Außenbereich ?

In der Sumpfzone vorne lappt die Folie in den Sumpfbereich des Fertigteichs hinein. Da habe ich auch keinerlei Probleme; dieser Bereich ist gut nass.

In den beiden Sumpfzonen hinten lappt die Folie etwa 30 cm in den Teich hinein. Damit sie nicht aufschwimmt wurde sie oben mit K1-Kleber fixiert. 

Ich denke das dürfte auch ok so sein ?


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate,

mit Kante im Aussenbereich meine ich den äusseren Folierand zur Umgebung hin. Also den Aussenrand des Gesamtteiches (Becken inkl. Sumpfzonen).


----------



## Ikulas (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

kann es sien, dass ich den Sumpfbereich hinten eventuell zu tief gesetzt habe ? Kann das eventuell schädlich sein ? So um zwischen 30 und 40 cm ca. bin ich schon runter. Dann eine habe ich eine kleine Sandschicht drüber, Vlies 900 ausgelegt, Folie drüber und dann die Taschenmatten drüber gepackt.

Puuh ... dass das so eine Doktorarbeit wird ?? Oder aber ich bin zu blöde dazu .


----------



## Ikulas (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Christine, 

nein, das kann nicht sein. Derzeit steht die Folie der beiden neuen Sumpfbereiche noch ganz weit nach oben; hab noch kaum was abgeschnitten. da habe ich peinlichst darauf geachtet. Trau mich auch gar nicht .. ehrlich gesagt. Denn ich muss erst eine Lösung finden, wie ich das so bastel, dass man die Folie nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate, 

nein, die Tiefe ist nicht das Problem. Sobald der Sumpf mit Wasser gesättigt ist, sollte der Wasserspiegel konstant gleich bleiben (mal abgesehen von Verdunstung). 
Aber Du sagtest ja, die Wanne ist grade eingebaut. Und hat der Aussenrand der Sumpfzone die gleiche Höhe wieder Aussenrand der Wanne?

Und weißt Du jetzt, warum wir Dir zum Folienteich geraten haben...


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*



Ikulas schrieb:


> In der Sumpfzone vorne lappt die Folie in den Sumpfbereich des Fertigteichs hinein. Da habe ich auch keinerlei Probleme; dieser Bereich ist gut nass.
> 
> In den beiden Sumpfzonen hinten lappt die Folie etwa 30 cm in den Teich hinein. Damit sie nicht aufschwimmt wurde sie oben mit K1-Kleber fixiert.



Wir sprechen von der Folie, nicht von der Ufermatte, gell?


----------



## Ikulas (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

jep ... sowohl Folie als auch die Ufermatte lappen in den Teich hinein. Im vorderen Sumpfbereich eben nur in den Sumpfbereich des Fertigbeckens. 
Hinten lappt die "Folie" ca. 30 cm in den Teich hinein. 

Nur an einer Stelle seitlich endet sie am Rand, weil mein Mann zu knapp geschnitten hat. Hier ist aber keine Ufermatte/Folientasche drüber, da kann es eigentlich keine Kapillarwirkung geben. Sind nur nicht so gut aus. Da habe ich jetzt eine Stück Wurzelholz drübergelegt.


----------



## Ikulas (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Beate,
> 
> Und hat der Aussenrand der Sumpfzone die gleiche Höhe wieder Aussenrand der Wanne?


Die Folie ist derzeit sogar noch höher. So hattest Du es mir ja auch empfohlen. Wie gesagt, es schwabbt ja nichts aus dem Sumpfbereich heraus sondern das Wasser steht da drin sogar recht hoch. Der Teich ist auch gerade eingebaut. Ich hab den Teich heute morgen nochmals bis zum Rand gefällt. Die beiden Sumpfzonen waren auch gut gefüllt und m.E. gesättigt. Schauen wir mal, wie der Wasserstand heute abend ist. 

Ich denke die Verdunstung ist gerade im Sumpfbereich recht hoch und wird noch höher, wenn erst mal Pflanzen drinne stehen. Ein Stück weit muss ich wohl damit leben. 

Jaja .... mit Folie hätten wir diese Probleme sicher nicht. Aber wir haben Wühlmäuse und leider seit einiger Zeit eine Rattenfamilie bei uns. Und da muss ich sagen, bin ich froh, dass wir zumindest den Teich mit Wanne haben. Da besteht m.E. die Gefahr des Annagens weniger. Die Sumpfzonen sind da anfälliger. Aber wir sind ja schon seit geraumer Zeit dabei, die Ratten los zu bekommen. Unsere Hunde sind auch dabei, haben aber noch keine verwischt. Und in unsere Lebendfallen wollen die Biester auch nicht rein und mit dem Töten von Lebewesen, egal was, habe ich es nicht so.


----------



## Ikulas (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hi,

ich war wieder fleissig und hab an meiner Kapillarsperre gearbeitet. Ich hoffe, ich habe nach reichlicher Lektüre hier im Forum das Prinzup auch richtig verstanden. Hier mal die Zeichnung meiner derzeitigen Kapillarsperre. Wäre das so korrekt ? 
Was mir dabei nicht gefällt ist, dass man die grüne Folie, die eben ein ganzes Stück nach oben geht, sieht. Ich habe mir deshalb überlegt, ob ich jeweils noch einen Stein innen gegen die Folie stelle, sodass diese wie ein Sandwich zwischen zwei Steinen sitzt. Ich habe aber folgende Bedenken:

1. Durch mechanische Kräfte könnte die Folie dauerhaft leiden,
2. der Sumpfbereich wird dadurch erheblich verkleinert
3. ist Sandstein, der dauerhaft im Wasser/Feuchtigkeit liegt, auch sicher nicht ewig haltbar.

Deshalb denke ich, lasse ich es so. Im Laufe der Zeit wird das eh zugewachsen sein und man sieht die Folie nicht mehr. 
Da der Bereich zu steilt ist, bringt auch eine Ufermatte nichts.

Was meint Ihr dazu ?

O-Bilder kommen noch. Zunächst erst mal meine Skizze zur Kapillarsperre.


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate,

ja, so ist fein! 

Die Folie verschwindet früher oder später hinter den Pflanzen. Sandstein würde ich auch nicht unbedingt in die Sumpfzone legen, ich könnte mir nämlich vorstellen, dass der  Probleme bei Frost bekommen. Vor der mechanischen Beschädigung hätte ich weniger Angst, es sei denn, es trampelt da jeden Tag jemand drauf rum.


----------



## Ikulas (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Sodele, und jetzt ein paar aktuelle Bilder von unserem Teich, der jetzt erst mal fertig erstellt ist, es seidenn, Ihr findet noch was, was ich unbedingt korrigieren sollte. 
Dazu habe ich natürlich wieder ein paar Anmerkungen/Fragen:

1. Der Teich ist nun 1 Woche alt und hat schon ziemlich viele Algen drinne. Wir haben ein Substrat mit Sand und etwas Lehm eingebracht, damit die Unterwasserpflanzen erst mal Nährstoffe haben. Muss ich mir da Gedanken machen oder ist das absolut normal ? Ich würde gerne noch als Unterstützung __ Hornblatt und __ Tausendblatt (nicht winterfest, wir wohnen aber im Rheintal) einbringen. Ich denke, das ist sinnig ? Ist es richtig, dass das einfach so auf der Oberfläche schwimmt ? 

2. Es sind bereits Mückenlarven im Wasser. Normal ? Muss ich hier etwas machen ? Ich wollte eigentlich keine Schnakenbrutstätte errichten. Aber muss ich damit erst mal leben ?

3. Ich hatte ja Probleme mit dem Wasserspiegel. Das Problem ist, dass der Teich das Wasser nicht auf dem Niveau hält, dass der Sumpfbereich der Teichschale ebenfalls unter Wasser ist. Problemanalyse habe ich gemeinsam mit Christine bereits hinter mir. Mir ist am WE noch folgendes eingefallen: Im vorderen Sumpfbereich habe ich die Folie und die Matte nur in den Teichschalen-Sumpfbereich gezogen. Beides geht an dieser Stelle (in den hinteren beiden Sumpfbereichen aber schon) nicht in den Teich hinein. Ich ging ja davon aus, dass der Sumpfbereich Teichschale ständig geflutet ist. Da dies nicht ist, trocknet der vordere Sumpfbereich aus und damit auch der Sumpfbereich in der Teichschale. Ich habe deshalb noch zwei Ufermatten in den vorderen Bereich eingebracht, die jetzt in den Teich hineinragen (deshalb auch die Trübung im Wasser, da ich die Matten unten in den Sand eingebracht habe). Damit müßte nach meinem Verständnis die Kapillarwirkung an dieser Stelle wieder effektiver sein. Mal schauen, ob sich das jetzt auch auf einen dauerhaft höheren Wasserspiegel auswirkt. Wobei ich natürlich eine ordentliche Verdunstung habe.

4. In den hinteren beiden Sumpfbereichen kommen noch diverse Pflanzen, die ich alle bei Werner bestellen werde. Ich kann ihn zwar direkt fragen, aber vielleicht weiß das jemand hier spontan. Ich habe mir ein paar Pflanzen herausgesucht wo ich nicht weiß, ob sie nun winterhart sind oder nicht. Bei den Pflanzen werden Zonenbereiche mit Nummern angegeben. Ich finde dazu aber keinerleoi Beschreibung sprich ich weiß nicht, ob nun zb "Z6" noch winterhart ist und ob sie winterhörter sind, umso größer oder kleiner die Zahl ist. Vielleicht habe ich auf der Seite auch was gesehen. Hat mir jemand hierfür eine kurze Erklärung ? Ansonsten frage ich einfach Werner. 

5. Mein kleines Moorbeet ist auch bereits angelegt .

So, nu bin ich auf Eure Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## Ikulas (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

das mit den Pflanzen hat sich inzwischen erledigt. Pflänzchen für den hinteren Bereich sind bei Werner bestellt. Ebenso noch 2 x __ Hornblatt und 3 x __ Tausendblatt.
Kann es kaum erwarten, bis die Pflanzen bei mir eingehen .


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*



Ikulas schrieb:


> Kann es kaum erwarten, bis die Pflanzen bei mir eingehen .



Ich dachte eigentlich, dass Du Dich freust, wenn sie bei Dir angehen...


----------



## Ikulas (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

 .. der war gut !!!!


----------



## Ikulas (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Kleines Update !
Neben den Schnakenlarven hat sich heute eine Wasserkäfer (ich tippe auf Furchenschwimmer) bei uns eingefunden. Die etwas größeren Larven, die auch gesicht wurden, sind sicherlich die Larven von diesem __ Käfer. 
Es tut sich also was in unserem Teich. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht. Nächste Woche kommen vorerst die letzten Wasserpflanzen. Und gestern haben wir unseren Kräuterhügel, neben dem Teich, bepflanzt. Das Projekt "Teichbau" befindet sich also in den letzten Zügen . 
Bilder folgen, sobald die letzten Teichpflanzen gesetzt sind.


----------



## Ikulas (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Ich freue mich ja wie ein Schneekönig: Am Samstag hatten wir in der Dunkelheit die ersten zwei __ Frösche in unserem Teichlein entdeckt .
Die letzten Pflanzen von Werner sind auch gesetzt, inklusive Seerose. Die Tage mache ich mal wieder aktuelle Bilder. 
Das Wasser wird auch immer klarer. Also bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit unserem Mini-Teich.


----------



## Ikulas (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hier aktuelle Bilder von meinem Mini-Mini-Teich:


----------



## Ikulas (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo,

am WE hatte ich plötzlichen ziemlich viele Fadenalgen in unserem Mini-Teich. 
Ich habe mich bisher noch nicht intensiv in dieses Thema eingelesen. Aber ich frage mich, was ursächlich sien könnte, denn davor hielt sich der Algenbefall in Grenzen. Ich habe allerdings vor wenigen Tagen die noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen und vor allem eine Seerose eingesetzt. In den Topf der Seerose habe ich einen Düngekegel (von Werner) reingesteckt. Kann das der Grund für den plötzlichen Fadenalgenbefall sein ?
Hab sie jedenfalls soweit es ging mit der Hand rausgefischt.


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate,

Dein Teich ist ja noch recht frisch, da ist der Algenbefall völlig normal. Der Düngekegel für die Seerose, wenn Du ihn ordentlich versenkt hast, dürfte unschuldig sein.


----------



## Ikulas (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

gut, dann harre ich weiter der Dinge.
Jedenfalls beginnen Werners Blumen schon mit dem Blühen, genauso wie die __ Bachbunge und das Hechkraut . Beinahe jeden Tag tut sich da was. Spannend !


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Mensch, Beate, pass bloß auf!
Das sind die ersten Symptome.
Diagnose: Teichvirusinfektion.
Leider unheilbar.
Teichbautätigkeit verspricht leichte Linderung.


----------



## Ikulas (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Glaube ich Dir. Aber mit Teichbau reicht es mir erst mal. Nun ist "Beobachten" und "Genießen" angesagt. LAss uns in ein paar Jahren nochmals drüber nachdenken ... (oder früher ???????).


----------



## Ikulas (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Kurze Frage in die Runde:

Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, ist nicht überall Ufermatte auf dem Teichschalenrand. 
Inzwischen frage ich mich, ob es nicht sinnvolle wäre (und auch möglich) den Rest auch noch mit Ufermatte zu bekleben ? 
Würdet Ihr das empfehlen ? 

Wenn ja, hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich kleinere Mengen Ufermatte beziehen könnte ? Vielleicht hat hier auch jemand Reste, die er mir verkaufen könnte/würde ? Es sind ja nicht so viele Stellen und da brauche ich im Grunde nicht so viel.

Als Kleber habe ich diesen von NG. Ginge das ?


----------



## Ikulas (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Ich hoffe, ich verstoße jetzt nicht gegen Forumsregeln und pusche meinen letzten Beitrag mit den Fragen nochmals. 
Vielleicht hat doch noch jemand einen Tipp ?
Ansonsten besorg ich mir sone Matte und teste es einfach mal aus.


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate,

ich weiss nicht, welchen Kleber Du meinst. Fehlt da ein Link?

Ich hab Ufermatte mit Innotec bzw. dem Zeug hier geklebt.

Ufermatte in kleinen Mengen kriegst Du bei Ebay. Ist zwar nicht die von NG, aber für kleine Flecken reichts.


----------



## Ikulas (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hi Christine,

ok, hier der Link zu dem Kleber: http://shop.naturagart.de/Teichtechnik/Leitungsbau/Kleber-etc/K1-NaturaGart-Alleskleber.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Kleber

Bei Ebay hatte ich schon geschaut,leider keine kleinen Mengen :-(.


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Der Kleber ist das gleiche in grün wie mein Kleber von Koi-Discount.

Die Ufermatte in verschiedenen Breiten kriegst Du hier z.B. ab 1 Meter Länge:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/grune-Uferma...behÃƒÂ¶r&var=660122820237&hash=item5aef960675


----------



## Ikulas (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Christiane,

danke für den Link. Da hat mir die SuFu bei Ebay andere Ergebnisse geliefert. Da schau ich mal. Danke !


----------



## Ikulas (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo,

hier mal wieder aktuelle Bilder von meinem Teichlein. Frage zu Bild 5: Was ist das in der Mitte für eine Pflanze ? Wie Unkraut sieht es mir nicht aus.
Nachdem der __ Rohrkolben und das Gras wuchteren und Ausläufer bildeten, so schnell konnte ich gar nicht gucken, hab ich beides ausgepflanzt und in Töpfen wieder eingesetzt. Ich hoffe, dass es sich so jetzt etwas zügeln lässt.


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Hallo Beate,

sehr schön!

Setz doch das Rätselfoto bitte mal gesondert in die Rubrik "Pflanzenbestimmung", da gucken die entsprechenden Leute eher mal rein.


----------



## Ikulas (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Unser 1. Teich -- Leider Baufehler .. Tipps ?*

Inzwischen ist noch mehr Leben an unserem Teich und die erste Seerosenblüte zeigt sich; die zweite kommt schon hoch. Und das ist im ersten Jahr . 
Nur die Blätter werden en büschen schnell gelb.


----------



## Ikulas (8. Aug. 2014)

Und so sieht unser kleiner Teich nach rund einem Jahr aus:
   

Bei der Bepflanzung werde ich nächstes Jahr ein bisschen eingreifen müssen. Die __ Wasserminze breitet sich für meinen Geschmack etwas zu sehr aus.
Bis vor kurzem hatten wir einen __ Teichfrosch bei uns. Der ist bereits letztes Jahr recht schnell eingezogen. Die Tage hatten wir dann eine __ Ringelnatter unter der Pflanztasche. Nun ist der Frosch weg und die Ringelnatter auch :-(.
Dennoch, das kleine "Pfützchen" macht Spaß.


----------

